
A Black History Museum - samclemens
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/11/24/smithsonian-black-history-museum/
======
gotthemwmds
On a related note, if you're ever in Seattle and enjoy these types of things,
the Northwest African American Museum (naamnw.org) is worth checking out, and
it's right next to the just-renovated Jimi Hendrix Park, since he grew up in
the general area it's located in.

Judkins Park across the street (23rd Ave), or walking east towards the
pedestrian/bike path along the I-90 floating bridge (Sam Smith Park), are also
worth checking out! Especially biking across the bridge over Lake WA.

